# Cost efficient heating 4 my beardies



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello all, i have 2 bearded dragons and since i replaced their heat bulb it is eating our electric (which mum is not happy about) im having to give them a little bit here and there atm which is not good, i need some advice on a cheaper alternative??? i have been told that ceramic is cheaper to run please help!!!


----------



## Lukeg28 (Jul 7, 2009)

The wattage of a bulb in a viv can range from 50w-150w depending on size of viv, but 150w is only the same a 3 normal light bulbs, so it wont be eating to much. probs 15p a day.


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

this is the main problem before i replaced the bulb it didnt use hardly anything and since then it seems to eat loads, im going to test it i think. thanks


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you using a thermostat? If you do, it will keep the correct temperature by dimming the bulb, which uses less electricity.


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

yes i am using a thermostat im just hoping the electric was being eaten by something else otherwise i will have to get rid of them as my mums gonna kill me lol.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a 100watt heat lamp on for 12 hours a day should cost about a fiver a month.

100watt = .1 kilowatt
12 hours a day * 31 days a month = 372 hours 
.1 kilowatt * 372 hours = 37.2 kilowatt.
Average price per kilowatt is 13.5p (for arguments sake). 37.2 * 13.5 = 502.2p or £5.02 a month.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> a 100watt heat lamp on for 12 hours a day should cost about a fiver a month.
> 
> 100watt = .1 kilowatt
> 12 hours a day * 31 days a month = 372 hours
> ...


aye also you could factor in that because of the stat it may not always be operating at full capacity, so the fiver a month is the theoretical maximum, it could be a little less.


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks everyone i have been testing it today and checking the electric meter and it hasnt cost hardly anything so looks like it wasnt my poor beardies who were to blame  so they can stay YEY!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my money is on your mum turning the heating on and you've got electric central heating.


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

ha ha yeah, more than likely its her boyfriend up all night on the ps3!!!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

haze2cute said:


> ha ha yeah, more than likely its her boyfriend up all night on the ps3!!!


 
kerching!

it'll be the games console, i know my 360 eats electricity like nobody's business!


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

ha ha il tell him off then! my poor beardies been getting the blame!


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

ur mums pulling ur leg mate those bulbs costnext to nothing compaired to running a plasma or led tv......


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

tell ur mum i have a power usage device on my meter in my house and my boy runs 2 vivs and theres soon to be a 3rd and it doesnt a noticeable difference....tell ur mum she will be responsible for the beardy dying if u can heat it properly


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

its ok now me n mum tested it today and found out that it wasnt my poor beardies. her bf blamed them but really it was him playing the ps3 on the plasma telly!! which we now know as its costing less now the ps3 has died lol


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA how dare he blame the poor beardys lol....


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

i know they are quite cross with him


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Lol thank you for this thread!! My bf kept blaming my beardies lights for the increase in the electricity bill but he's always playing his ps3 on his giant hd tv! I showed him the thread lol, I think he grudgingly accepts the facts now.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

it wouldnt be your lizards heat lights i got 2 heat light 2 uvb lights 4 heat mats, x2 lots of fish lights/filter/heater on and it havnt moved much my mam hant notice a big change.


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!! My hubby moaned at me for getting a few more pets saying he will be working to pay the electricity bill when he plays his PS3 on average 3 hours a night on our big 37" tele :gasp:


----------



## thepidgon (Feb 15, 2009)

Best

thread

ever


----------



## haze2cute (Nov 8, 2009)

just_one_more said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!! My hubby moaned at me for getting a few more pets saying he will be working to pay the electricity bill when he plays his PS3 on average 3 hours a night on our big 37" tele :gasp:





paynestaley said:


> Lol thank you for this thread!! My bf kept blaming my beardies lights for the increase in the electricity bill but he's always playing his ps3 on his giant hd tv! I showed him the thread lol, I think he grudgingly accepts the facts now.


 
Glad we could st these men straight  :bash::2thumb:


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

haze2cute said:


> Glad we could st these men straight  :bash::2thumb:


Mentioned this thread to my eldest son (21 next month) and explained carefully that its his 'gaming' sessions until 3 am thats put my bills up......has promised to cut it back to midnight....:lol2:
Yeh right.....:bash:


----------

